

Ask HN: How to deal with an uncooperative registrar? - dmd

How does one deal with an uncooperative losing registrar? In this case, Network Solutions, which refuses to give up a domain name?<p>I have the AuthInfo code. I can receive email at all of the WHOIS contacts. The gaining registrar has sent me the authorization requests and I have accepted them, but Network Solutions persists in insisting, alternately depending on what CS rep I talk to:<p>1) &quot;We never got the request from the gaining registrar.&quot;<p>2) &quot;We don&#x27;t allow transfers within 120 days of domain expiry.&quot;<p>3) &quot;We don&#x27;t have a procedure in place for transferring domains.&quot; [Yes, really, they told me this.]<p>What do I do?
======
staunch
Try @netsolcares on Twitter. Maybe there's a real human there.

